# Hatteras report [good one]



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Went to Hatteras this past weekend. No wind,Water calm. I managed to have a great couple of days fishing. I caught several speckle trout,4 blues ,2 legal drum and a bunch of small drum ,too many sharks to count and topped it off off with a beautiful 30 lb. striper. Had a bigger one on that broke off.That was ok though.Still the best winter fishing I've ever had in Hatteras. Leaving there Sunday was hard to do. There were 6 people fishing near me on Sat. and everyone caught stripers and drum.The guys at the point was catching skates.
Ralph and Ed get your gear ready and lets go. Missed having you two there.
bob


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Outstanding report Bob.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

hi bob. thirty #$%*#@ lbs. hope you got good pictures. those are the size fish they are catching on the boats down there. anyway good job! sounds like you were hitting on all cylinders. you sure you want to temp fate by having me around? you can count me in. and i hope that ed can join us too.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Ralph
You know I'm not going to catch fish like that from the beach and not have pictures.
Ryan took a couple for me. Lets go the weekend of 10-11-12 Jan. Give me a call.
bob


----------



## edc (Dec 17, 2002)

Bob, you don't think the wind will blow too much?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

bob, that is this weekend. and i already have made plans for this weekend. can not wait to see the pixs.
hey ed, i have not forgotten about the pix i took of your fish. just have not developed that roll of film yet. i wish you luck if you go with bob this weekend. 

ralph


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Sorry Ralph and Ed I ment next weekend 17-18-19.
CDOG Help yourself.Have you been down lately?
Sandflea caught several large stripers this past week.Lots of pictures at Hatteras Jacks
bob


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "edc",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Bob, I guess that I missed you last weekend. My wife and 2 girls were down last weekend. I am driving a '90' blue/white suburban. We fished the point, Hatteras inlet where my wife caught a pup. We took the ferry to Ocracoke late in the morning and fished the southern end just past the bouys. We threw out 4 baits and within 1/2hr. my wife reeled in; took pictures and released a 32" drum. 1/2 hr. later she reeled in a 38" striper. I got a keeper pup. Sunday was beautiful. We fished the point in the morning and then headed to Hatteras inlet. We threw metal from the bar at Hatteras inlet. Nothing. We then ended our evening cooking burgers under the stars and soaking bait, just north of the point. We left for PA. on Monday morning. From 50 deg. in Hatteras to 30 deg. and 3" of snow in PA. See ya, Larry, aka pelican man.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Larry
I seen your surb.on the beach.Thought it looked familar. I was fishing just below the bouy's and ended up right at the red one.I was driving my gray/silve surb.You've seen it before at casting practice.The guy in the burgudy truck was Sandflee. He did quit well too.I caught some nice fish.Released all but the striper.I hung a bigger one about 8 pm but he broke off when line got twisted.
High tide made me leave at about 9.I was the last one there.Can you believe the weather and how calm the ocean was? I concider that my best time ever in Hatteras.Believe me winter is no fun most of the time on that beach.I did go back Sun. and caught sharks and speckle trout but no big fish.
Glad you and your family had a good time.
bob


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Bob, Sorry that I missed you. I did not recognize your truck. I know that you have a silver one. I wanted to stay later, but it was a windy, cold day and my little ones were ready to move. Were you fishing the corner just north of me? My suburban is blue/silver w/a raised roof(factory). When we left we tried to get on the beach near the ferry but it was flooded. Sunday was nice. My 6yr. old got in at Hatteras inlet for about 10min.; she was cold but happy(56deg.). Larry/ pelican man


----------

